# Some great shots of blue bell.



## Shadowrunner (Sep 26, 2011)

My blue self mouse, the first blue I ever saw. She's the one that started my obsession with blue mice.
Mice in general really. She's such a sweet old thing.


----------



## Emfa Mouse (Dec 14, 2011)

Naww... she's gorgeous!! I love blues too :love1


----------

